
Disneyland-inspired Made-in-USA T-Shirts - stevepaulo
https://www.henryandlaffite.com
======
stevepaulo
My wife and I have kicked off a new venture, designing and selling t-shirts
inspired by Disney Parks (but using all-original designs). We call it Henry &
Laffite Mercantile. The designs are... shall we say... a touch esoteric at
times? Definitely for the Disney Parks geeks.

